# Project Astoria - Compatible Apps



## celtique (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello
Just Making this post to keep track of what android apps work in Windows 10 Mobile

*WORKING*
*ES File Expore* - (FTP Host Connection Fails to list my files)
*Canabalt*
*Twitter*
*Facebook*
*WhatsApp*
*Dolphin Brwoser*

*NOT WORKING*
9gag - Crashes at startup
Sword & Sworcery - Crashes at startup


I'm testing some more.
Please, share yours.


----------



## lrhage (Aug 16, 2015)

- N64oid is working
- Call of Duty: Heroes work, it request Amazon appstore, but after some "back" clicks, it works


----------



## celtique (Aug 16, 2015)

*Facebook* - Works. No keyboard input.
*WhatsApp* - Works. No keyboard input.


----------



## XDRdaniel (Aug 17, 2015)

9gag launches on my 830 but has no internet connectivity.
Antutu benchmark -  Works
Deviantart - buggy
Souncloud - Buggy


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 18, 2015)

CPU-Z: Crashes
Game of Thrones S1: Crashes
The World Ends With You: Crashes
Love Live School Idol Festival EN: Working
Love Live School Idol Festival JP: Working
Monument Valley: Works, but has graphical glitches
Path to Luma: Works, but has graphical glitches
Soccer Spirits 2: Working
Drastic DS Emu: Crashes
Line: Error on install


----------



## extraneo (Aug 19, 2015)

Lumia 640 Dual sim (Antutu 5 Score 10128)


Dolphin Browser OK  
Angry Birds OK
Ametro OK
Network Audio Player (After Patch) OK  (but after focus down stop music!)
Gonemad Ok (but after focus down stop music!)
Na popcorn Hour OK


----------



## WallyCZ (Aug 19, 2015)

*Compatible apps list site*

Hello guys, I make some pages about compatible apps on W10M, do you think you can help me to fill list via "add new" form? Also when you see that something is wrong or do you have som suggestion, please use contant form and send me some message. I am planning to add some next features as filters and comparing between builds so we can see what starts work in next builds (ot stops  ).

http://www.androidonwm.com/

I really appreciate your help, thank you!

Wally


----------



## closed (Aug 21, 2015)

ciao  volevo chiederti se le hai istallate su un lumia 640,perchè io ho lo stesso cell ma mi da sempre errore non è nelle lista dei compatibili,se si come hai fatto? .Grazie


----------



## extraneo (Aug 21, 2015)

closed said:


> ciao  volevo chiederti se le hai istallate su un lumia 640,perchè io ho lo stesso cell ma mi da sempre errore non è nelle lista dei compatibili,se si come hai fatto? .Grazie

Click to collapse



follow this guide! (segui questa guida!)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...apk-installed-unsupported-devices-sd-t3175843


----------



## raghulive (Aug 22, 2015)

reply max apks that you installed


----------



## darkcroc (Aug 23, 2015)

SHOWBOX works testing download of movie now

Edit: Streaming of movie works but takes a while better to download

Sent from my SM-N915V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mat1371 (Aug 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried smartwatch/fitness band companion apps? will they work?


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 23, 2015)

I have found LoseIt, Fitocracy, and the XDA App wor!.

Sent from my Windows 10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkcroc (Aug 23, 2015)

instagram works But take pic or video first as it cannot access camera

Tried SWKOTOR Failed Validation of Resources tried transfering files to obb inside of phone doesnt work


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ketchapp Jumping fish: Fish graphic gitches


----------



## surfing10 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone tried Waze? Mine is not working (using the latest APK available - 3.9.5.3).


----------



## alienhead95 (Aug 24, 2015)

I tried waze, did not work for me. 
I alos tried TOM TOM, did not work.
The shoprite app worked for me.


surfing10 said:


> Anyone tried Waze? Mine is not working (using the latest APK available - 3.9.5.3).

Click to collapse


----------



## KyouKeiKen (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone willing to try rlvm & post some screenshots if it's working? Thanks in regards


----------



## BusterBg_18 (Aug 29, 2015)

Guns girl School day Z: Works but apparently there's no network connection (stuck at checking file 0%)
Material Comic Viewer: Works awesome
CthuluVirtualPet: Works awesome
PPSSPP: The app itself works OK, but i have not tested any iso
Myboy!: Works great
Ps: i will update this, when i install more apps


----------



## acewing905 (Aug 31, 2015)

LINE works.










This is cool because the Windows Phone version is seriously gimped.


----------



## bnwg (Sep 3, 2015)

LINE works but there is no message notification when new message coming in


----------



## Anausagi (Sep 5, 2015)

mat1371 said:


> Has anyone tried smartwatch/fitness band companion apps? will they work?

Click to collapse



Not work. Application writes "your phone have not Bluetooth ." It seems there is  no driver for Bluetooth , camera and microphone.


----------



## PolizziMike (Sep 10, 2015)

*Installed apps and fix for keyboard*

I was able to install Bank of America, FCU Banking app, Golf Now, ES File Explorer, and Credit Karma. To Fix the keyboard issue download GMaps Patcher and run apks through it once done it strips them of there dependency of Google play services and lets windows phone control most aspects of the app.


----------



## eddienj (Sep 11, 2015)

PolizziMike said:


> I was able to install Bank of America, FCU Banking app, Golf Now, ES File Explorer, and Credit Karma. To Fix the keyboard issue download GMaps Patcher and run apks through it once done it strips them of there dependency of Google play services and lets windows phone control most aspects of the app.

Click to collapse



I wonder if snapchat will work now then ?


----------



## lrhage (Sep 12, 2015)

acewing905 said:


> LINE works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what about kik messenger? can you try it? please?


----------



## Guitar_Luppi (Sep 14, 2015)

Facebook 45.0.0.0.38.416 -  OK
Mobile Armory for Diablo 3 2.1.2 - OK
Tapatalk 5.1.1 - OK


----------



## veisen (Sep 15, 2015)

astoria stop working in new build on my 1520


----------



## mnsiw (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone tried AirDroid?


----------



## recurring (Sep 29, 2015)

I was able to install Hearthstone, sideload obb data files, launch it, login with my BN account but it stays at 'logging in' screen. I don't think I need GApps for that, what could it be?


----------



## Laquox (Oct 1, 2015)

Pandora works but you will need to install the microsoft keyboard apk.


----------



## fadilfadz (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone have apktow10m.exe english version?


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 6, 2019)

fadilfadz said:


> Anyone have apktow10m.exe english version?

Click to collapse



yes,i have


----------



## fadilfadz (Aug 6, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> yes,i have

Click to collapse



I already got it :fingers-crossed:


----------

